# K-Line locomotive quality?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a US Army diesel by K-line off eBay. Anyone know anything about them? Quality issues/etc?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe K-line had a nice little inspection car (speeder) available for quite some time. It may have been made with the same molds as USAT's model?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,.... my experience has been OK to marginal for running and durability and short on detail.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not have high expectation for this loco. Get what you pay for. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it, knew the detail would not be much, but that is okay. Would not run on track power, kept blowing a fuse. I converted it to battery an it ran fine this morning for an hour. I now have an army train, will upload pix of it, once the site will take them, can't seem to get to the upload section.


----------

